# Fireworks Vektor Subtraktion



## M-GT (8. November 2005)

Hi Leute beim PS ist es ja möglich von einer Vektor-Ebene Eine Subtraktion durchzuführen...

Wie geht sowas beim Fireworks bzw. ist das überhaupt möglihc?


----------

